# Accent Wall



## James T (Feb 8, 2020)

I used floor paneling


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice effect! Well done!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Very creative. Nice job.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Getting really popular up here, but people are using repurposed barn board. Loads of barns around here that are over 100 years old. Some people are going around and stealing the boards off some of the really old ones!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

As nice as that looks, my wife would hate it. She likes Joanne Gaine's style. I think a rifle rack and some dear racks would look good on that wall. 

I actually visited the Chip and Joanne Gaines "Silos " in Waco Texas near where my sister lives. I brought my wife back a few things from there. The TSA thought the candle might be an explosive device and totally raided my luggage.

The End.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I wonder what people will think of that in 20 years. I remember my parents being the envy of the neighborhood when they put up Zbrick in the kitchen in 1970...genuine Zbrick, not the cheap fake brick!!!:biggrin:

It does look very nice, tho. I like it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I wonder what people will think of that in 20 years. I remember my parents being the envy of the neighborhood when they put up Zbrick in the kitchen in 1970...genuine Zbrick, not the cheap fake brick!!!:biggrin:
> 
> It does look very nice, tho. I like it.



They did the barn board wall look on one wall in the dining area at the local nursing home. All the old folks who grew up on farms thought it was the stupidist thing they'd ever seen. Why'd you want that stuff inside.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> They did the barn board wall look on one wall in the dining area at the local nursing home. All the old folks who grew up on farms thought it was the stupidist thing they'd ever seen. Why'd you want that stuff inside.


When we first bought our present home it had several walls downstairs that had been covered in cedar boards set at an angle. Think it must have been one of those trendy things from the seventies. It wasn’t the super rough cut stuff, but neither was it sanded smooth. All I can remember is how badly the wood had faded where pictures had been and how dust and cobwebs were almost impossible to remove from it.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> They did the barn board wall look on one wall in the dining area at the local nursing home. All the old folks who grew up on farms thought it was the stupidist thing they'd ever seen. Why'd you want that stuff inside.


Below are some links of projects I’ve done utilizing reclaimed barn board which were published in Architectural Digest & Elle Decor.

Although barn board isn’t my flavor, the clients always ate it up..and so did the powder post beetles which weren’t eradicated during the drying of the reclaimed timbers. I could literally hear them chomping away at the paneling and beams, often finding piles of frass on the floors, furnishings, and bedding beneath the installations. 


https://media-architecturaldigest-c...2014-fox-nahem-associates-interior-design.jpg

https://cdn.incollect.com/sites/default/files/zoom/1519419614_14 Fox Nahem Bar 2.jpg

https://cdn.incollect.com/sites/default/files/zoom/1519419591_13 Fox Nahem Living Room 2.jpg

https://hips.hearstapps.com/edc.h-c...gn.jpg?crop=1.0xw:1xh;center,top&resize=480:*

https://hips.hearstapps.com/edc.h-c...gn.jpg?crop=1.0xw:1xh;center,top&resize=480:*

https://hips.hearstapps.com/edc.h-c...29_-_good_better_best_03-lgn.jpg?resize=480:*


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> When we first bought our present home it had several walls downstairs that had been covered in cedar boards set at an angle. Think it must have been one of those trendy things from the seventies. It wasn’t the super rough cut stuff, but neither was it sanded smooth. All I can remember is how badly the wood had faded where pictures had been and how dust and cobwebs were almost impossible to remove from it.



Uh, that's almost the entire interior of our house. I tricked my wife into buying the place this way so that I'd never have to paint it. lol. She keeps trying to get me to, but I keep telling her I'd have to turn it into a chemical factory because of all the knots requiring BIN. So far, it's worked perfectly.


Personally, I know it's dated but I really could care less. I see enough nice houses during my work day. :smile:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Redux said:


> Below are some links of projects I’ve done utilizing reclaimed barn board which were published in Architectural Digest & Elle Decor.
> 
> Although barn board isn’t my flavor, the clients always ate it up..and so did the powder post beetles which weren’t eradicated during the drying of the reclaimed timbers. I could literally hear them chomping away at the paneling and beams, often finding piles of frass on the floors, furnishings, and bedding beneath the installations.
> 
> ...



Wow. That's pretty incredible. Looks great. Didn't the customers kind of freak out when they found out there were beetles eating their walls though?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow. That's pretty incredible. Looks great. Didn't the customers kind of freak out when they found out there were beetles eating their walls though?


Yes, the clients did freak out and thankfully the spec and material sourcing wasn’t my doing. I’ve encountered powder post beetle infestations with reclaimed barn board on 2 of 6 projects where it had been used, the two being pretty severe. A client couple noticed powdery sawdust on their bedding from the ceiling above not knowing it was from beetles devouring their newly built home. The second infestation was in massive reclaimed beams which were supporting members in a new home. There were piles of frass/sawdust on the floors beneath the beams and the GC and myself could literally hear them chomping away at the beams.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Personally, I know it's dated but I really could care less. I see enough nice houses during my work day. :smile:


If you don't care, you _couldn't_ care less. Not being pedantic, just a pet peeve of mine....

"I couldn't care less".....:biggrin:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lightningboy65 said:


> If you don't care, you _couldn't_ care less. Not being pedantic, just a pet peeve of mine....
> 
> "I couldn't care less".....:biggrin:


Now, now... remember - he’s Canadian so up there maybe they _could_ care less. Those Canucks are an inscrutable lot.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Now, now... remember - he’s Canadian so up there maybe they _could_ care less. Those Canucks are an inscrutable lot.



Had to look that one up. Ban for generalizing a specific group of people.


Just kidding.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Redux said:


> Yes, the clients did freak out and thankfully the spec and material sourcing wasn’t my doing. I’ve encountered powder post beetle infestations with reclaimed barn board on 2 of 6 projects where it had been used, the two being pretty severe. A client couple noticed powdery sawdust on their bedding from the ceiling above not knowing it was from beetles devouring their newly built home. The second infestation was in massive reclaimed beams which were supporting members in a new home. There were piles of frass/sawdust on the floors beneath the beams and the GC and myself could literally hear them chomping away at the beams.


Question. Did you change your name from Alchemy Redux to just Redux? Same guy ya?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Question. Did you change your name from Alchemy Redux to just Redux? Same guy ya?


Yup, that’s me..I retired and am in the process of selling the biz (Alchemy Redux), and needed to remove the Alchemy part of my company’s name from social media and/or forums such as PT..


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Redux said:


> Yup, that’s me..I retired and am in the process of selling the biz (Alchemy Redux), and needed to remove the Alchemy part of my company’s name from social media and/or forums such as PT..


Your absence as of late has been noted...I feared you may have embarked on a retirement odyssey...never to be heard from again!:surprise:


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Your absence as of late has been noted...I feared you may have embarked on a retirement odyssey...never to be heard from again!:surprise:




Ya I miss u bein around all the time...get that business sold & come back to us!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> They did the barn board wall look on one wall in the dining area at the local nursing home. All the old folks who grew up on farms thought it was the stupidist thing they'd ever seen. Why'd you want that stuff inside.




My cousin texted me last year to ask which plank boards I buy when doing my barn wood walls (having seen a bunch of my finished projects on social media) ....

I text back “you LIVE in farm country in the middle of Iowa but want to drive 2hrs to go buy new lumber so u can spend 2 days making it look old?! Just ask the family & see who got a barn ready to come down”


----------

